# Παναγιώτης Κονδύλης: Η μετάφραση ως μέθοδος



## Costas (Nov 19, 2011)

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΚΟΝΔΥΛΗΣ: Η ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ ΩΣ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ
Δευτέρα 21 Νοεμβρίου 2011, ώρα 19:00 | Ινστιτούτο Γκαίτε

Δημόσια συζήτηση με αφορμή την Ευρωπαϊκή Ημέρα Γλωσσών 2011 σε συνεργασία με τη Γενική Διεύθυνση Μετάφρασης της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής.
Συμμετέχουν: Λευτέρης Αναγνώστου, Φώτης Δημητρίου, Kώστας Κουτσουρέλης, Μιχάλης Παπανικολάου, Παναγιώτης Χριστιάς
Εισαγωγή και συντονισμός: Καθ. Αθανάσιος Καϊσης
Ο «ιδιώτης λόγιος» Κονδύλης, ο οποίος φρονούσε ότι η ακαδημαϊκή φιλοσοφία είναι πνευματικά νεκρή, θεωρείται όχι μόνον ένας από τους σπουδαιότερους ιστορικούς των ιδεών του 20οu αιώνα, αλλά και ως εκείνος ο μεταφραστής και επιμελητής της έκδοσης σημαντικών κειμένων της δυτικής παράδοσης στα ελληνικά, που ξεχώρισε για την εννοιολογική προσέγγιση της μετάφρασης.

Γερμανικά/ελληνικά με ταυτόχρονη μετάφραση.


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2011)

*Παναγιώτης Κονδύλης – Η μετάφραση ως μέθοδος*

Πήγα χτες στην παραπάνω εκδήλωση, που έγινε σε συνεργασία με τη Γενική Διεύθυνση Μετάφρασης της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής.
Η βραδιά ξεκίνησε με χαιρετισμούς του Διευθ. του Ινστιτούτου Γκαίτε και του Έλληνα διευθυντή της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής και έκλεισε με μπουφέ (μέτριας νοστιμιάς).

Εισαγωγή-συντονισμός, καθ. Αθανάσιος Καΐσης (καθ. Νομικής Παν. Θεσσαλον.) Έκανε σύντομη εισήγηση και στη συνέχεια παρενέβαινε με σχόλια ανάμεσα στις ομιλίες. Επίσης συντόνισε τη διαδικασία των ερωτήσεων-παρεμβάσεων του κοινού στο τέλος.

Ομιλητές

Λευτέρης Αναγνώστου (μεταφραστής των έργων του Κονδύλη μετά το θάνατό του): _Μεταφράζοντας τον Κονδύλη_ (βλ. στο τέλος)

Φώτης Δημητρίου (διδάσκει στη Χαϊδελβέργη) έχει επιφορτιστεί με τη μετάφραση στα γερμανικά και δημοσίευση των καταλοίπων-σημειωμάτων του Κονδύλη από τον 2ο και τον 3ο τόμο της Κοινωνικής Οντολογίας του): _Einige Positionen zur Sozialontologie bei Kondylis_ (_Ορισμένες θέσεις του Κονδύλη για την κοινωνική οντολογία_)

Κώστας Κουτσουρέλης (ποιητής, μεταφραστής κ.ά., ο Καΐσης είπε ότι ο Κονδύλης είχε πει πολύ καλά λόγια για τις μεταφράσεις του στη σειρά Ο Νεώτερος Ευρωπαϊκός Πολιτισμός των εκδόσεων Νεφέλη, την οποία διεύθυνε ο Κονδύλης ως το θάνατό του): _Παναγιώτης Κονδύλης: Η μετάφραση ως πολιτική_ (χώρισε τους μεταφραστές σε επαγγελματίες και σε προγραμματικούς, διαχωρισμός που τον αμφισβήτησε στη συνέχεια ο Καΐσης λέγοντας πως έχει δει διάφορους «προγραμματικούς» μεταφραστές που ήταν απλώς ψώνια και μετέφραζαν όπως γουστάρανε επειδή και καλά they were on a mission. Επίσης, άρχισε να μιλάει [ο Κουτσουρέλης] για την ένδεια των μεταφραστικών μας πραγμάτων, για τα εκατομμύρια που ξοδεύτηκαν στην έκθεση βιβλίου της Φραγκφούρτης το 2001 ή 2002 και τη συνέδεσε με τη γενικότερη χρεοκοπία της χώρας, πράγμα που, εκφερόμενο μέσα στο Ινστιτούτο Γκαίτε, μου δημιούργησε μιαν άσχημη γεύση, παρότι δεν είμαι από αυτούς που θεωρούν ότι για όλα φταίνε οι ξένοι και δη οι Γερμανοί –μάλιστα τη στιγμή που τα έλεγε αυτά πρόσεξα ότι ο εκ των ομιλητών Γερμανός Falk Horst χαμογέλασε, χωρίς να μπορώ να γνωρίζω το νόημα του χαμόγελου)

Μιχάλης Παπανικολάου (αν είχα κλείσει τα μάτια μου θα νόμιζα πως μιλάει ο Γιάννης Χάρης, τόσο έμοιαζε η χροιά της φωνής! αλλά και —λιγότερο— το σουλούπι, αν και ο Παπανικολάου είναι νέος): _Ο Κονδύλης ως μεταφραστής των κειμένων του_ (ανάλυση του γλωσσικού ιδιώματος του μεταφραστή Κονδύλη στις διάφορες φάσεις της καριέρας του [1970-1996]). Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πτυχή, που χρειάζεται περαιτέρω επεξεργασία. Μακάρι να μας δώσει μια εκτενή μελέτη πάνω στο θέμα.

Falk Horst (πανεπιστημιακός και φίλος του Κονδύλη, σ’ αυτόν ανέθετε ο Κονδύλης το τελευταίο κοίταγμα ‘από γερμανικό μάτι’, όπως είπε ο Καΐσης, προτού τα βιβλία του πάρουν την άγουσα για το τυπογραφείο): _Sprache und Wirklichkeitserfassung bei Kondylis_ (_Γλώσσα και αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας στον Κονδύλη_). Δυστυχώς εδώ η αφαιρετικότητα του λόγου και οι δαιδαλώδεις στοχασμοί δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούσαν να παρακολουθηθούν μέσα από τις συσκευές ταυτόχρονης διερμηνείας. Ίσως ένας ομιλητής, γνωρίζοντας ότι θα ακουστεί στο κοινό κατά πλειοψηφία μέσα από μια τέτοια διαδικασία, να έπρεπε να συντάσσει ένα πιο απλό κείμενο. Τα λιγοστά γερμανικά μου δεν μου επέτρεψαν να τον ακούσω απευθείας στη γλώσσα του. Αν είχε μοιράσει το κείμενο της ομιλίας του, τα πράγματα θα ήταν διαφορετικά…

Παναγιώτης Χριστιάς (Παν. Κύπρου, αλλά από την προφορά μού φάνηκε Ελλαδίτης): _Γραφή και υποκειμενικό αίσθημα ισχύος στον Κονδύλη_. Η ομιλία του άναψε λίγο τα αίματα, πρώτον γιατί μιλούσε με άνεση κοιτώντας το κοινό (είχε όμως και σημειώσεις) και δεύτερον και κυρίως γιατί μίλησε για ‘ειρωνεία’, ‘επιθετικότητα’ και ‘εριστικότητα’ της γλώσσας του Κονδύλη ως αντανάκλαση της συνείδησής του ότι η φιλοσοφική του γλώσσα έχει αξιώσεις επιστημονικότητας και άρα αυξημένη αντικειμενική ισχύ. Στη συνέχεια παρενέβη ο Καΐσης που είπε ότι όσοι γνώρισαν τον Κονδύλη ξέρουν ότι ήταν άνθρωπος που χαρακτηριζόταν από εξαιρετική φιλότητα. Ωστόσο, αν κατάλαβα καλά (στις προφορικές εισηγήσεις δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να μην παρανοήσεις), ο Χριστιάς δεν μιλούσε για το χαρακτήρα του Κονδύλη αλλά για το χαρακτήρα της γλώσσας του. Το σε ποιο βαθμό αυτά τα δύο μπορούν να διαχωριστούν είναι ένα θέμα. Το αν, όχι. Μπορείς δηλαδή να έχεις έναν άνθρωπο που είναι πολύ φιλικός στη συναναστροφή του με αυτούς (τους λίγους;) που αποδέχεται και εκτιμά αλλά που κατακεραυνώνει, όταν γράφει, αυτούς (τους πολλούς;) που απορρίπτει, γιατί θεωρεί ότι δεν σέβονται τους κανόνες της λογικής, ή ότι υποκρίνονται, ή ότι δεν έχουν την εντιμότητα να απλώνουν μπροστά τους όλα τα ιστορικά δεδομένα, μερικά από τα οποία θα αντέφασκαν προς τις ελλιπείς εξηγητικές θεωρίες τους. Ο Χριστιάς είπε ότι ο Κονδύλης θεωρούσε πως έχει επεξεργαστεί μια νέα φιλοσοφική γλώσσα, φτιαγμένη με τους παλιούς όρους της γνωστής φιλοσοφικής παράδοσης, όπου όμως το νέο περιεχόμενο που τους έδωσε ο ίδιος είχε αυξημένη ισχύ γιατί μπορούσε να επαληθευτεί από ή έστω να καλύψει όλη την ιστορική πείρα του ανθρώπου, από την οποία δεν είναι θεμιτό να αποκλείεται ως ‘εξαίρεση’ _τίποτα_. Τη σύγκρινε αυτή τη γλώσσα με τη γλώσσα της επιστήμης και είπε πως ο Κονδύλης είχε το ίδιο αίσθημα ισχύος γι’ αυτήν που έχει ένας επιστήμονας, π.χ. ένας μαθηματικός, για την ισχύ της μαθηματικής γλώσσας. Δηλ. ότι ο επιστήμονας μπορεί να ελέγξει ο ίδιος την αντικειμενική ισχύ των λεγομένων του με βάση την ίδια τη μαθηματική γλώσσα, αφού αυτή γίνεται δεκτή καθολικά. Έτσι και για τη δική του γλώσσα (για τους δικούς του όρους, εντέλει, με το περιεχόμενο που τους είχε δώσει), ο Κονδύλης θεωρούσε (κατά τον Χριστιά, πάντα) ότι μπορούσε ο ίδιος να ελέγξει αν τα λεγόμενά του στέκουν ή δε στέκουν, και να δει αν επαληθεύονται ή διαψεύδονται. Για παράδειγμα, είπε πως ο Riemann θα μπορούσε ο ίδιος να ελέγξει αν η γεωμετρία του ισχύει ή δεν ισχύει. Σε αυτό διαφέρει κατ’ αυτόν η γλώσσα των άλλων, π.χ. της θεολογίας ή του μυστικισμού, που έχει μόνο υποκειμενική ισχύ (για τον ομιλούντα και τους οπαδούς του). Παρά τη μομφή που διατυπώθηκε από ένα μέλος του κοινού που παρενέβη στο τέλος, ότι ο Χριστιάς παρουσίασε μια ‘θετικιστική καρικατούρα’ της σκέψης του Κονδύλη, παρουσιάζοντάς τον να πρεσβεύει αυτό ακριβώς που εκείνος είχε πολεμήσει ως άποψη, δηλ. ότι υπάρχει αντικειμενική ισχύς κάποιων αξιών, γλωσσών, φιλοσοφιών κλπ., είναι γεγονός ότι βασική θέση του Κονδύλη είναι ότι ναι μεν όλες οι αξίες που διατυπώνονται υποκρύπτουν αξιώσεις ισχύος, αλλά η δική του περιγραφική θεωρία μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι είναι αντικειμενική, και η αντικειμενικότητα της γνώσης είναι εφικτή, από κάποιο μη αξιακό, καθαρά περιγραφικό αρχιμήδειο μετερίζι. Μάλιστα είχε γράψει κι ένα κείμενο όπου είχε προσπαθήσει να εξετάσει τη γλώσσα των μαθηματικών μέσα από αυτό το πρίσμα, αλλά δεν το έχω διαβάσει. (Από τον Καΐση τονίστηκε ότι ο Κονδύλης διάβαζε πολύ μαθηματικά, πράγμα που τεκμαίρεται και από τα πολλά βιβλία μαθηματικών που είχε στη βιβλιοθήκη του, της οποίας ο κατάλογος μάς ανακοίνωσε ότι οσονούπω θα δημοσιευτεί και στο διαδίκτυο από το Παν. Θεσσαλον.).

Η πιο ενδιαφέρουσα ομιλία για έναν απλό [επαγγελματία…] μεταφραστή ήταν προφανώς η σύντομη ομιλία του Λευτέρη Αναγνώστου (βλ. τίτλο παραπάνω). Δεδομένου ότι ο Κονδύλης μετέφραζε ο ίδιος τα έργα του στα ελληνικά (τα οποία κατά τη γνώμη μου είχε συλλάβει γλωσσικά μέσα στο μυαλό του στα ελληνικά, αφού τα σημειώματα-κατάλοιπά του για την Κοινωνική Οντολογία είναι κυρίως στα ελληνικά, αν και βρίθουν εννοείται από γερμανικά αλλά και από τις λοιπές πολλές γλώσσες που ήξερε, όπως μας είπε ο Φώτης Δημητρίου), δεδομένου λοιπόν αυτού καθώς και του ότι ο ίδιος είχε δηλώσει όταν ζούσε ότι δεν είχε καν διανοηθεί να τα δώσει σε άλλους προς μετάφραση, εντύπωση μου έκανε η απόφαση του Αναγνώστου να αλλάξει την απόδοση ενός τόσο κεντρικού όρου όσο ο όρος Ισχύς (Macht) σε Εξουσία, γιατί, λέει, η Ισχύς μπορεί να σημαίνει επίσης κάτι που έχει εγκυρότητα (validity), και δεν ήθελε να υπάρχει αυτή η σύγχυση. [Εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει, γιατί δεν απέδιδε το Macht ως Δύναμη;]

Εδώ προκύπτουν δύο ενστάσεις: η πρώτη, ότι και μεταξύ Ισχύος και Εξουσίας υπάρχει απόσταση, αφού η Ισχύς δεν προϋποθέτει τα μέσα καταναγκασμού που διαθέτει η Εξουσία, και αντιστρόφως (υπάρχουν και ανΙσχυρες Εξουσίες). Και αυτό, παρά το σχόλιο του νομικού Καΐση (απ’ αφορμή ωστόσο άλλη ομιλία, εκείνη του Χριστιά περί _υποκειμενικού αισθήματος ισχύος_), ότι ισχύς δεν νοείται χωρίς καταναγκασμό, πράγμα που εγώ, σε πρώτη ανάγνωση τουλάχιστον, το βρίσκω λανθασμένο: η ισχύς τού “και όμως κινείται” του Γαλιλαίου δεν έχει σχέση με την εξουσία του Γαλιλαίου να επιβάλει την άποψή του στην εποχή του. Όσο λοιπόν μπορεί να υπάρξει σύγχυση μεταξύ Ισχύος και Εγκυρότητας, άλλο τόσο και μεταξύ Ισχύος και Εξουσίας.

Η δεύτερη ένσταση, που απορρέει από την πρώτη, είναι ότι το δίλημμα αυτό, της επιλογής δηλ. ανάμεσα στις δύο παραπάνω πιθανές αμφισημίες, το είχε αντιμετωπίσει προφανώς ο ίδιος ο Κονδύλης, και το έλυσε διαλέγοντας τον όρο Ισχύς αντί για τον όρο Εξουσία. Πώς λοιπόν έρχεται ο μεταφραστής του και αλλάζει έναν τόσο κομβικό όρο; Άλλο να μη σεβαστείς την επιλογή του άλλου επειδή προέκυψε ένα νέο στοιχείο, επειδή παρουσιάζεις ένα νέο επιχείρημα, που ο άλλος δεν το γνώριζε ή δεν το είχε σκεφτεί, και άλλο να μην τη σεβαστείς επειδή εσύ θεωρείς ότι η επιλογή του άλλου υπήρξε λανθασμένη. Εδώ θα έπρεπε να προκρίνεται η τήρηση των επιλογών του άλλου, νομίζω.

Επίσης, ο Αναγνώστου είπε ότι ένας άλλος όρος που δεν κράτησε είναι ο όρος ‘πολεμικός’ ως απόδοση του polemisch, διότι, όπως είπε, το πολεμικός σημαίνει άλλο πράγμα στα ελληνικά, έχει να κάνει με τον πόλεμο και όχι με την πολεμική. Αυτό είναι ένα πρόβλημα πασίγνωστο, που όλοι οι μεταφραστές το νιώθουν οξύτατα στο πετσί τους. Έχει να κάνει με την πολυχιλιετή υιοθέτηση ελληνικών όρων από τα λατινικά και στη συνέχεια από τις λοιπές ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, υιοθεσία που έχει δημιουργήσει ένα διπλό οπλοστάσιο όρων στις γλώσσες αυτές, οι οποίες ‘εισήγαν άκριτα’ και ‘πιθήκιζαν’ όρους από την κυρίαρχη αρχαία ελληνική [δανείστηκα δύο εκφράσεις του γλωσσαμυντορικού συρμού], με αποτέλεσμα να μας ρίχνουν τώρα στ’ αφτιά, γι’ αυτό και πιστεύω πως λίγη ‘άκριτη [δηλ. λελογισμένη] εισαγωγή’ και λίγος [δηλ. λελογισμένος] ‘πιθηκισμός’ έκανε, κάνει και θα κάνει πάρα πολύ καλό στη νεοελληνική γλώσσα. Τέλος πάντων, το θέμα είναι ότι, πρώτον, δεν μας είπε ο Αναγνώστου με ποιον όρο αποδίδει ο ίδιος το polemisch, και, δεύτερον, και πάλι ισχύει εδώ ό,τι και με την Ισχύ, δηλ. ότι ο ίδιος ο Κονδύλης προφανώς γνώριζε ότι άλλο πόλεμος και άλλο πολεμική και παρ’ όλα αυτά είχε πάρει την Απόφαση (άλλη κεντρική έννοια της θεωρίας του Κονδύλη) να αποδώσει το polemisch ως πολεμική. Άρα μπαίνει κι εδώ το ίδιο θέμα του σεβασμού της δικής του επιλογής, αφού κανένα νέο επιχείρημα δεν προβλήθηκε, παρά μόνο το άλλως φρονείν του νέου μεταφραστή.

Κατά τα άλλα, ο Αναγνώστου είπε ότι τις περισσότερες φορές σεβάστηκε τις μεταφραστικές επιλογές του Κονδύλη.

Να κλείσω με μια ανακοίνωση που πολύ τη χάρηκα. Ο Καΐσης είπε ότι προσεχώς θα εκδοθούν στα ελληνικά η _Γένεση της διαλεκτικής_, που την περιμένω πώς και πώς εδώ και χρόνια, και ο _Συντηρητισμός_. Επίσης, ότι βρίσκονται σε καλό δρόμο οι επαφές για να εκδοθεί επιτέλους αυτός ο σπουδαίος στοχαστής στα αγγλικά (ούτε στα γαλλικά υπάρχει· αυτό για να καταλάβουν όλοι σε πόσο κοσμοπολίτικο και υπεράνω εθνικισμών περιβάλλον ζούμε…) Το ποσοστό μεταφρασμένων τίτλων στα αγγλικά είναι 2% ή 4% (στοιχεία του Κουτσουρέλη, αν θυμάμαι καλά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, Κώστα! :)


----------



## Earion (Nov 22, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε από καρδιάς, Κώστα. Ως προς το περιεχόμενο, η δυσάρεστη έκπληξη, για να μην πω αγανάκτηση, με αφήνει ανήμπορο να αρθρώσω λέξη. Ο μεταφραστής να επιλέγει άλλους όρους σε *κομβικά *στοιχεία της θεωρίας του συγγραφέα; Τι στο καλό; Έχθρα του είχε; Και πού να πεις ότι ο Αναγνώστου είναι από τους κορυφαίους και πολυβραβευμένους μεταφραστές μας, που αναλαμβάνει μόνο "δύσκολες αποστολές"; Πάλι καλά δηλαδή που _κατά τα άλλα τις περισσότερες φορές σεβάστηκε τις μεταφραστικές επιλογές του Κονδύλη_.

Τέλος πάντων, το κείμενο δίνει για αφορμές για συζήτηση σε πολλά θέματα, που ελπίζω κάποτε να έχουμε τη διάθεση και το χρόνο να τα θίξουμε στο φόρουμ. (Πρόχειρα διαλέγω ένα: το πολυδιάστατο και πολυευέλικτο της επιστημονικής ορολογίας των δυτικοευρωπαϊκών γλωσσών, χάρη στη διπλή --λατινική και ελληνική-- κληρονομιά τους).

Υ.Γ. Και διπλή και τριπλή. Παράδειγμα η αγγλική που κατασκευάζει όρους από ελληνικά και λατινικά και αγγλοσαξονικά.


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2011)

Εντάξει, εγώ δεν παρενέβην χτες στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα (έκανα άλλη ερώτηση, σε άλλον ομιλητή), ώστε να ξέρω τι θα απαντούσε στις ενστάσεις ο Αναγνώστου. Να ληφθεί υπόψιν επίσης ότι όλη μου η παρουσίαση είναι από μνήμης· δεν κράτησα σημειώσεις, μπορεί να έχω και λάθη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2011)

Κώστα, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πάρα πολύ για αυτή την ανέλπιστα χορταστική μεταφορά της ουσίας αυτής της συνάντησης. 

Ειδικότερα για το _Macht_, αν και δεν ξέρω τις ιδιαιτερότητες της _γερμανικής_ λέξης, έτυχε χτες να τη χρησιμοποιήσω δις εδώ μέσα: στο _Might is right_, που αντιστοιχεί στο δικό μας «δίκαιο του ισχυροτέρου», και στο _(the) high and (the) mighty_ (=οι ισχυροί, οι μεγάλοι και τρανοί). Οι λέξεις αυτές δεν με έχουν κάνει ποτέ να σκεφτώ την _εξουσία_ (που δεν αποκλείεται να είναι ανίσχυρη), ενώ τη σημασία της _ισχύος_ (δύναμη ή εγκυρότητα) τη φρόντιζαν πάντα επαρκώς τα συμφραζόμενα. Αυτά, πέρα από τον απαραίτητο σεβασμό στην επιλογή του Κονδύλη — και όχι μόνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2011)

Macht μπορεί να είναι και η δύναμη και η εξουσία και η ισχύς και άλλα. To dict.cc δίνει μια σειρά από ερμηνείες στα αγγλικά: power, authority; might; prevalence; strength; sway [influence, rule over sth.]; force; potency; mit (με) Macht = vehemently.

Είναι οπωσδήποτε σημαντική η άποψη του συγγραφέα για την απόδοση του όρου στα ελληνικά· και πάλι, όμως, ο μεταφραστής δεν είναι ο πρώτος τυχαίος. Κάνοντας μια υπόθεση εργασίας, ίσως είχε πειστεί και ο συγγραφέας για την αλλαγή της απόδοσης του όρου μετά από μια συζήτηση με τον μεταφραστή του, αν... Και οι συγγραφείς μπορεί να μην επιλέξουν στη μητρική τους γλώσσα καμιά φορά τον πιο καίριο όρο, μπορεί να πλανηθούν (ιδιαίτερα οι πολύγλωσσοι) από κάποια απόχρωση μιας πολυσήμαντης ή μιας ψευδόφιλης λέξης. Αν... Αλλά φυσικά, αυτός ο δημιουργικός διάλογος ήταν αδύνατος.


----------



## rogne (Nov 22, 2011)

Costas said:


> Ο «ιδιώτης λόγιος» Κονδύλης, ο οποίος φρονούσε ότι η ακαδημαϊκή φιλοσοφία είναι πνευματικά νεκρή, θεωρείται όχι μόνον ένας από τους σπουδαιότερους ιστορικούς των ιδεών του 20οu αιώνα...



Δεν πήρα καν χαμπάρι την εκδήλωση, κρίμα... Σημειώνω το παραπάνω απόσπασμα από την παρουσίασή της γιατί μου φαίνεται κλασική και αθεράπευτη νεοελληνική αμετροέπεια: ό,τι άλλο κι αν ήταν ο Κονδύλης, σπουδαίος ιστορικός των ιδεών δεν ήταν, πόσο μάλλον "από τους σπουδαιότερους του 20ού αιώνα". Είχε τη δική του συγκροτημένη φιλοσοφική σκέψη και την πρόβαλλε στην ιστορία των ιδεών, αξιοποιώντας καταλλήλως τη "δουλειά μυρμηγκιού" άλλων, παραδοσιακότερων και πιο "ακαδημαϊκών" ιστορικών. Η _Κριτική της μεταφυσικής στη νεότερη σκέψη_ π.χ. είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα αυτής της μεθόδου, που δεν είναι πάντως καθόλου ασυνήθιστη και καθόλου μειωτική για την αξία ενός συγγραφέα (και ο Ντελέζ το ίδιο έκανε). Ιστορία των ιδεών, ωστόσο, δεν γίνεται έτσι -- χρειάζεται ένα είδος πρωτότυπης ερευνητικής δουλειάς στο οποίο ο Κονδύλης δεν συνέβαλε σχεδόν καθόλου. Τέλος πάντων, θα μπορούσαν να τον πουν απλώς σημαντικό στοχαστή και να καθαρίσουν, χωρίς να μπλέξουν σε τεχνικότητες... 

Εξαιρετική η σύνοψη της εκδήλωσης από τον Κώστα, και πολύ πιο ουσιαστική για τα μεταφραστικά απ' ό,τι το δικό μου σχόλιο -- τον ευχαριστώ κι εγώ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2011)

Να διορθώσω ότι, όπως μου διευκρινίστηκε αρμοδίως, ο χαιρετισμός δεν ήταν από τον "Έλληνα διευθυντή" της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, αλλά από τον "υπεύθυνο παραρτήματος Αθηνών" αυτής Στράτο Μεϊντανόπουλο, και επίσης ότι από πλευράς Ινστιτούτου Γκαίτε την εκδήλωση συνδιοργάνωσε η μεταφράστρια ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας Andrea Schellinger.


----------

